# Very good.....but you forgot one little detail



## KingSized HD (Jul 12, 2019)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/d/portola-valley-1961-schwinn-american/6913132933.html 
Nice but overpriced(IMO) Schwinn King Size American. 
Seller is very specific about how he wants to communicate with buyers, "I need a real voice-call to arrange showing at the intersection listed, no texts will be read but simple deleted, communication has to be two way to be considered." He keeps updating the ad every few days but for some reason no buyers are calling!
Oops! Ya gotta include a contact number or email address my friend....


----------



## fattyre (Jul 12, 2019)

Black head badge looks pretty cool.  Not $800 cool though.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2019)

I wonder if he knows and wants to be hard to reach. If anyone is really interested check the bottom of the listing. 

*No contact info? 
if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email.  *


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder if he knows and wants to be hard to reach. If anyone is really interested check the bottom of the listing.
> 
> *No contact info?
> if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
> other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email.  *




Yeah, I’ve been pressing that button for two weeks, maybe that’s why the ad keeps refreshing.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Maybe everyone here should flag his ad and that might wake him up.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe everyone here should flag his ad and that might wake him up.




Putting the call out to all 15,925 members would certainly warrant using the "URGENT" tab


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2019)

Boris said:


> Putting the call out to all 15,925 members would certainly warrant the "URGENT" tab



Maybe we need a tab that is more urgent than just regular urgent ! Maybe we need a members map so we could get ahold of the members in his state.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2019)

vincev said:


> Maybe we need a tab that is more urgent than just regular urgent ! Maybe we need a members map so we could get ahold of the members in his state.



Maybe.


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2019)

Boris said:


> Putting the call out to all 15,925 members would certainly warrant using the "URGENT" tab



Why dont you flag him 15,925 times and save us all the bother.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2019)

vincev said:


> Why dont you flag him 15,925 times and save us all the bother.




OK, I will, but you guys better not say I never did anything for you!


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2019)

Boris said:


> OK, I will, but you guys better not say I never did anything for you!



Just do it 15,924 times.I dont want to be obligated to you in any way.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2019)

Too late, yours was the first one I sent.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 12, 2019)

There he goes again, the ad says “updated four hours ago”....still no phone number.
Sometimes you just gotta laugh.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> There he goes again, the ad says “updated four hours ago”....still no phone number.
> Sometimes you just gotta laugh.




You think maybe he's senile?  I flagged the listing. If they pull the ad then he has to relist and he might notice there is no contact info posted.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 12, 2019)

If this person lives in Portola Valley they probably have more financial resources than any 3-5 of us combined, nobody who lives there needs a measly couple hundred bucks. They shoudl donate it to a local charity and write off $1200.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 14, 2019)

Maybe their goal, since a non-profit wouldn’t necessarily have the time, knowledge or inclination, is to maximize the value received from the sale and then donate those proceeds to the charity. I’ve done it myself with other items.
It’s one way knowledgeable bike sellers (like most of us) can get more money to their charity of choice compared to an outright bike donation (where this “old bike” would probably sell for $125).

Now, if he could just find his Craigslist ad link in his “deleted” mailbox....


----------

